# Amp Repair



## Mike Troll (Dec 14, 2006)

I have an older Hifonics Olympus 4ch amplifier laying around. It powers on but does not put out any sound. can anyone recommend a good repair shop and maybe an idea of what it will cost to get it fixed?


----------



## freemind (Sep 11, 2008)

Call Zed Audio.


----------



## Fight Game (Apr 20, 2010)

JUST Repairs Service LCD DLP Projectors MTX Orion Rockford fosgate kicker Amplifier Repair just fixed my old ppi art


----------

